# Coils for the billet box



## Paul33 (19/4/19)

so obviously with the adapters you can use nautilus and Kangertech coils in the billet box but I was wondering if anyone knows if any other coils work with the provided adapters in the sxk version?

what was the Flavour like?

Keen to hear back

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (19/4/19)

I’m assuming these new 0.4 nautilus bvc coils will fit? I like the look of the lower ohms compared to the 0.7 and 1.8’s. More in my ballpark.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Juan_G (19/4/19)

Following this with interest

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (19/4/19)

Juan_G said:


> Following this with interest


I might just grab one and test it.


----------



## Room Fogger (19/4/19)

Paul33 said:


> I might just grab one and test it.


If you do please report back as I also need to get coils again. Makes for a quick pit stop if I can’t rebuild the Exocet. Got myself two Atanks that take the Atlantis coil, great but lots of airflow, still looking on how to adjust it, but great flavour and it turns it into a gti.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (20/4/19)

Room Fogger said:


> If you do please report back as I also need to get coils again. Makes for a quick pit stop if I can’t rebuild the Exocet. Got myself two Atanks that take the Atlantis coil, great but lots of airflow, still looking on how to adjust it, but great flavour and it turns it into a gti.


I will do bud. 

Which Atlantis coils are you using?


----------



## Room Fogger (20/4/19)

Paul33 said:


> I will do bud.
> 
> Which Atlantis coils are you using?


0.5 ohm, great flavour at about 30 W. Changed the BB for me again. Especially on the fruits with ice, now want to try some of the other profiles as well that I didn’t like in there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (20/4/19)

I hear you. I’ve tried other profiles in the Exocet but they were just kak for me. 

Does the Atlantis need that special Boro with the wider hole at the one end?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (20/4/19)

Paul33 said:


> I hear you. I’ve tried other profiles in the Exocet but they were just kak for me.
> 
> Does the Atlantis need that special Boro with the wider hole at the one end?


Yep, unfortunately, I saw one of the local vape shops bought some in, can’t remember who now. Mine came via slow boat from China. Will let you know if I find the add again.


----------



## Room Fogger (20/4/19)

Paul33 said:


> I hear you. I’ve tried other profiles in the Exocet but they were just kak for me.
> 
> Does the Atlantis need that special Boro with the wider hole at the one end?


Locally they were advertised by Downtown Vapoury. When I ordered mine I got 2 of the rebuildable coils as well, haven’t tried to build yet, but they come prebuilt with 0.35 coils, and you can then build to your preference.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (20/4/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Locally they were advertised by Downtown Vapoury. When I ordered mine I got 2 of the rebuildable coils as well, haven’t tried to build yet, but they come prebuilt with 0.35 coils, and you can then build to your preference.


I’ll grab one of the 0.4 nautilus coils and then next time I pop past downtown I’ll grab the Boro and the adapters and try them out as well. 

They do make life somewhat easier don’t they!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AneesEbrahim (20/4/19)

Hey guys, 

I have only tested the 0.7 Nautilus coil (It was pretty decent. But a very tight draw - it's good if use it with a 6mg liquid) and a few of the SSOC coils by Kangertech. I found the best coil is the SSOC coil that has a clapton wire inside. It's a 0.5 ohm coil, excellent airflow and flavour. So if I were to recommend one, it would be that one

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Paul33 (20/4/19)

AneesEbrahim said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have only tested the 0.7 Nautilus coil (It was pretty decent. But a very tight draw - it's good if use it with a 6mg liquid) and a few of the SSOC coils by Kangertech. I found the best coil is the SSOC coil that has a clapton wire inside. It's a 0.5 ohm coil, excellent airflow and flavour. So if I were to recommend one, it would be that one


I think that’s only one I DIDNT try. 

Have you tried the new nautilus 0.4?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (20/4/19)

Paul33 said:


> I think that’s only one I DIDNT try.
> 
> Have you tried the new nautilus 0.4?


Nope, still need to get it.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33 (20/4/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Nope, still need to get it.


I’ll grab one Tuesday when I’m back at work and test it out. I have a spare Boro lying around so I’ll pop it in there and hope for the best!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (20/4/19)

Now THIS is news to me!!!! About a year ago I was told that one *can not* use commercial coils on a BB. I was disappointed, as I had a few puffs on a BB (don't know which one) and it was good - but that person made his own coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (20/4/19)

Hooked said:


> Now THIS is news to me!!!! About a year ago I was told that one *can not* use commercial coils on a BB. I was disappointed, as I had a few puffs on a BB (don't know which one) and it was good - but that person made his own coils.


Hi there @Hooked , you have the option of making your own based on what bridge you use, I use an Exocet that I build. Usually included with the Billet Box is 2 adapters that allow you to use Kangertech or Aspire Coils as well. I have also now bought two Boro’s that can take a much bigger coil, which is also a lot airier. My advice is to see if you can try one again, and if you really like it to get one. They are marvelous devices, I will never be without one.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (20/4/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Hi there @Hooked , you have the option of making your own based on what bridge you use, I use an Exocet that I build. Usually included with the Billet Box is 2 adapters that allow you to use Kangertech or Aspire Coils as well. I have also now bought two Boro’s that can take a much bigger coil, which is also a lot airier. My advice is to see if you can try one again, and if you really like it to get one. They are marvelous devices, I will never be without one.



Thanks @Room Fogger. Perhaps someone who attends the Cape Town Vape Meet has one that can take commercial coils so that I can have a huff and a puff but not blow the house down.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

